# I feel Like an Idiot



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The filled in entry looks correct to me 

Yes, you can run in 2 classes (not divisions) in rally (Advanced and Excellent), so there is usually a price break - similar to Open B and Utility B for obedience or Open B and Excellent B for agility. For Novice, I fill in a height so it does not get kicked back, but the height does not matter.

However, if you have titled any dog in obedience, I do not think you are eligible for Novice A - please check the rules if you have titled a dog. 

Technically, you can use any entry form that has all of the information required (show, dog, sex, DOB, sire, dam. class, division, heights, Reg # etc etc)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Yes, you can run in 2 classes (not divisions) in rally (Advanced and Excellent), so there is usually a price break - similar to Open B and Utility B for obedience or Open B and Excellent B for agility. For Novice, I fill in a height so it does not get kicked back, but the height does not matter.


So.... it doesn't work the same way competition obedience does? You can show at multiple levels at once instead of graduating from one level to the next?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

The completed entry form looks correct. Since there are no jumps in novice you don't have to include the jump height. The Blue Ridge Dog Club didn't have a separate entry form so I completed the premium, and I found it confusing also. In the Rally Class box I entered Novice A. I think I would send in the club entry form as long as all the information is the same as required in the premium.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, don't feel like an idiot! the forms are pretty confusing the first couple of times.
Your filled out entry is fine.
The dog show class is for breed. Same with variety. Just leave those blank, as you did.
Rally Novice doesn't require a jump height. 

One thing no one has mentioned...do NOT let the dog see you make the entry or pay the entry fee. It causes the most amazing memory losses; they promptly forget anything they ever knew as soon as you enter a show.


You're fine!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora said:


> 2nd entry - I'm guessing they mean if you wanted to enter a second dog? Or additional classes?
> 
> 
> 
> So.... it doesn't work the same way competition obedience does? You can show at multiple levels at once instead of graduating from one level to the next?


Yes, it does work the same when you are going for the RAE - this would be most similar to the double Q's required for UDX in obedience. The Advanced B and Excellent B classes are the ones that can be combined for Double Q's, although I believe you can continue to show in Advanced B while also in Excellent A - again similar to being able to show in Open B once you have earned your CDX but still working towards your UD. The Q's in Open B would be valuable experience, but would not count towards your UDX or OTCh until the UD has been earned. Confusing? yes. 

But, you need your RN to earn your RA, your RA to earn your RE, and your RE to earn RAE, which requires Double Qs in both the Advanced and Excellent classes, B division. 

Each dog entered must have a seperate entry form. 

From the AKC site:
The dogs must earn three qualifying scores under two different judges in order to receive a rally title. The titles that can be earned are:
Rally Novice: RN
Rally Advanced: RA
Rally Excellent: RE
Rally Advanced Excellent: RAE
The requirement for the RAE title is that the dog must qualify ten times in both the Advanced B class and the Excellent B class at the same trial.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

THANKS ALL!!!! 



> However, if you have titled any dog in obedience, I do not think you are eligible for Novice A - please check the rules if you have titled a dog.


Titled a dog in agility NEVER ran in obedience of any kind. 



> One thing no one has mentioned...do NOT let the dog see you make the entry or pay the entry fee. It causes the most amazing memory losses; they promptly forget anything they ever knew as soon as you enter a show.


Barb, I don't think this is a problem... how can she forget what she knows when I have yet to train her in rally. :curtain: 

I do plan to get some pointers before we go but it is mostly for fun. I saw a rally class this spring (novice) and realized Teddi could handle the class I watched easily. I just need to know the potential 'tests'. It's all on me. 

My hope is to do two trials. This one, then one at our home training facility I think in October. Hosted by the golden retriever club I belong to, I will work it too and be a good club member. 

Thanks again. So the Oaklines one looks good appreciate that!

Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> .
> 
> One thing no one has mentioned...do NOT let the dog see you make the entry or pay the entry fee. It causes the most amazing memory losses; they promptly forget anything they ever knew as soon as you enter a show.
> 
> ...


So true :doh: just had a dog forget some basics when I made out some entries - before I even wrote the check <sigh> They do know when you are even thinking of testing their skills LOL


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I have no idea re: the actual post - just posting to say I can relate with the title!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> THANKS ALL!!!!
> 
> Barb, I don't think this is a problem... how can she forget what she knows when I have yet to train her in rally. :curtain:
> 
> ...


Ann the instructor in me is twitching..LOL! At the very least drop into a couple classes before you step in with a judge..
Michelle


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Ann the instructor in me is twitching..LOL! At the very least drop into a couple classes before you step in with a judge..
> Michelle


Or do fun matches?  

Sportsmens has one this Friday (or maybe next Friday?). It costs $6 per run. 

I know there might be others in the area this month and next. I would load up on them. 

@Sunrise - I learn something new every day.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Kate do you have information? Could you email me? (Are you coming to NDT on Wed PM again?)

I do want instruction however where I train is 30 minutes away from home. Not that it is 'that' far BUT I work in that town. So drive to work, drive home, get the dog, drive back.... I already do that twice a week, not sure I can do it another night. If the rally class were a night I was already going I would not have a problem. I literally drive to Ann Arbor a MINIMUM of 8 times a week, more like 9. 

I talked with the trainer last night about privates but she does them during the day when I am at work. I have contemplated other places but there isn't any where 'closer' really or I would have to join the 'club' to take classes. Not sure I am that interested in pursuing rally. I want to try Teddi's hand at the novice level I would NEVER consider going higher without instruction. I am trying to find something she will do. 

Sorry if I made people worry about my comment. Not my intention. 

Ann


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll try to get more information about the rally fun matches I came across while looking for obedience fun matches. That might be something you might want to try, just to brush up on the signs and 'ring feel' before you show in September. 

Will email you later today. 

There are fun matches tomorrow PM at NDT - I'm planning on going and doing two runs. It should be interesting since Jack's been waffling between good training days and flaked out training days the past week or so. Goldens... :uhoh:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Kate do you have information? Could you email me? (Are you coming to NDT on Wed PM again?)
> 
> I do want instruction however where I train is 30 minutes away from home. Not that it is 'that' far BUT I work in that town. So drive to work, drive home, get the dog, drive back.... I already do that twice a week, not sure I can do it another night. If the rally class were a night I was already going I would not have a problem. I literally drive to Ann Arbor a MINIMUM of 8 times a week, more like 9.
> 
> ...


 You are too funny.. I twitch all the time..: I was just at a show where someone behind me was trying to get her dog to do a sign..without much success.. I was able to control myself for all of 10 minutes before I finally had to ask if she needed help.. I think she thought I was a nosey nellie until my help worked very nicely. I just want to help...
Michelle


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> I just want to help...Michelle


I welcome ALL THE HELP I can get... 

LOL

Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was just thinking I might try Flip on a rally course. Not at an actual trial or anything, just for practice. I don't often run "courses" with my dogs, just make sure they can do the signs and we show up at the trial, but it would be good for Flip (and for me) to try out a course. There is no such thing as a rally class around here, the closest one I know of is over two hours away. Just like everything else...


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Please drop into a class or two. Learn the signs. I am always frustrated as a competitor in rally when others think they can just drop into a trial and do it, then spend much of the walk through time asking me about what the signs mean! This happens with people who have UD titles on their dogs and assume they can just step into a rally ring!!


----------

